# Parelli: Where to start?



## hannxo (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a rope halter and rope, and have done some parelli in the past.
But I want to do it again with my horse and I haven't got a clue where to start.
I know the seven games and how to do them, so should I start here?
Also I don't know what type of 'horsenality' my horse is, does this matter? And is using a lunge whip an OK replacement for a carrot stick?


----------



## savvygirl559 (Jan 3, 2012)

a lunge whip is okay as long as you use it them but probably softer that with a carrot stick and savvy string as the end is thinner and you dont want it to hurt! first try and desensitize your horse, start by rubbing your horse with your hand all over, if he/she gets defensive retreat and approach and after a while, she wont even realise that your on her defensive spot (unless its like its 'parts', i guess id realise why she wouldnt want you to touch them!) then do the same with your carrot stick, then put anything she is scared of (plastic bags, sponges) on the end, stand far away and do the same.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been in the PNH program for about 8 years now. My recommendation for you getting back into the program would be to start with the "Success Series" videos, if you can't afford the whole set the first one I would choose would be the "Horsenality" video because it shows how each training session should be tailored to your horse individually. The next videos from the set I would go for would be: Seven Games, Safe Ride, Calm Ride, and Natural Rider; in that order.
To be totally honest I'm not a huge fan of the new Patterns videos and the new levels 1-4 videos are fine but my favourites are still the old level 1 in the red box and especially the old level 2 in the blue box. Sometimes you can still find them on ebay. My very favourite Parelli video set ever(and I think I have seen them all) is the Liberty and Horse Behavior course in a box. 
I hope that helps you decide where you can start. Welcome back to the journey!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Where to start with Parelli: by throwing everything from them in the trash.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> Where to start with Parelli: by throwing everything from them in the trash.


 
Ya know, honestly, please give this person some space to talk with other Parelli people without the need to put in your opinion on the whole system. She didn't ask if you like it or not, but where to start with the Parelli system.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Ya know, honestly, please give this person some space to talk with other Parelli people without the need to put in your opinion on the whole system. She didn't ask if you like it or not, but where to start with the Parelli system.


Agreed. It seems to be a common thing with this forum where people are quick to give negative feedback rather than positive feedback. 

Sorry, I have no experience with Parelli, otherwise I'd give you some tips!  Try looking up your question on youtube or google?


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

starting at the beginning is the best place you will build a good foundation


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not that we can't give negative feedback, but the OP didn't ask for a review or opinion on Parelli itself, so that was why I posted that. AND, though I don't do Parelli, it is ridiculously hard for any Parelli people to have a peaceful discussion here, of all places, on the Natural Horsemanship forum. 

'Nuff said. Jumping off my soapbox.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

hannxo said:


> ...I know the seven games and how to do them, so should I start here?
> Also I don't know what type of 'horsenality' my horse is, does this matter? And is using a lunge whip an OK replacement for a carrot stick?


Yes, no and maybe!

The Friendly Game is THE place to start. No one can really learn well when afraid.

Then follow that up asap with Yielding. First you have your horse unafraid of you and your tools, then you teach him to move AWAY from pressure. With a very friendly horse and handler, this can be a troublespot. You will have to apply enough "pressure" to get a response; so it will develop your feel and understanding of the sort of horse you have, and the kind of handler you are. (Too rough? Too soft?) I think it's interesting and fun! Keep aware of what's going on, and always try to understand the way your HORSE is understanding things.

The lunge whip is a little long for the close work involved, but you can use just the end of the rope, swinging it overhand. It takes practice. Otherwise, any stick about 3 ft long will do.


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

My horse loves parelli! The friendly leg, flicking the whip gently over the body round the back of legs, the front scratching with the stick part, face everywhere you can. If your horse is fine with this press on to the porcupine game  remember
Hair, then skin if no movement muscle still nothing bone...this is the four stages  

If you need any help just ask. Remember have fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

A few weeks ago our friends were watching Buck and every one loved it then one of the 15 year old friends said this was nice but where and how do you start. Us older riders and useres of natural methods all agreed you start by spending a lot of time brushing and talking and walking on lead and talking then using the lunge and round pen. This work with all methods as you get to know your horse and your horse gets to know and trust you.


----------

